# APRIL FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare

Well I am ahead of the game this month!!So here goes the challenge,it has to incorporate all your beautiful spring surroundings.Havs out enjoying the spring sunshine and scenery,with of course the Havs in their Easter Bonnets,or on an egg hunt,or perhaps playing with an Easter bunny!Basically all things spring and Easter related.Please get busy clicking away,and lets have lots of happy spring Havs.Here are a couple from last weekend in the first warm spring[though not strictly April]sunshine.


----------



## Suzi

Very nice I love seeing your beach it is so different then the Oregon coast! I would be off rock collecting. I have a favorite hobbie while out I look for heart shaped rocks.


----------



## Rene831

Suzi said:


> Very nice I love seeing your beach it is so different then the Oregon coast! I would be off rock collecting. I have a favorite hobbie while out I look for heart shaped rocks.


Ditto on Clares beautiful beach pics. I plan on posting as soon as the weather clears here. BTW I collect heart shaped rock too! Here is my best ever!!


----------



## nlb

Wow, what a great pic of you and the dogs on the blanket!


----------



## nlb

Okay, first one is not the greatest, and I notice that the bunny looks angry! 
It was taken just after being tossed around a bunch! LOL!
The second is just a different spring fling shot.
Third is Cass with my Clivia, which I eagerly wait for every spring!


----------



## jabojenny

clare said:


> Here are a couple from last weekend in the first warm spring[though not strictly April]sunshine.


Great beach pictures. Are those shells? Timmy loves the beach we were there in February which was incredibly mild, can't wait till real summer is hear though!


----------



## jabojenny

nlb said:


> The second is just a different spring fling shot.


I love this one!


----------



## jabojenny

Here are a few pictures of Timmy I took last week. Today is yucky, rainy and cloudy. You can see all the little purple flowers all over my yard that attract the big bumble bees that Timmy loves to chase, yikes!


IMG_4069 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


IMG_4062 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


IMG_4052 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


IMG_4032 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


----------



## nlb

jabojenny said:


> I love this one!


Thank you!

Timmy looks very comfy outside in the sunhine. Cutie!


----------



## clare

Cassie is getting really used to the photo shoots,a real super model!Posing beautifully with bunny and showing off the Clivia,plus action shots!
I love the one of Timmy with his ears flying out,hope he doesn't catch any of those pesky bumble bees.
Here are a few taken today,although it was beautifully sunny,the temperature was very low,hence the thick sweater!
Dizzie in first pic.
Nellie in second pic with her new spring fur cut,she looks like a little spring lamb!
Third pic the pups and me.
Fourth pic a few Daffodils in our front wall!


----------



## clare

jabojenny said:


> Great beach pictures. Are those shells? Timmy loves the beach we were there in February which was incredibly mild, can't wait till real summer is hear though!


No they are mainly pebbles,but there loads of shells too.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Sophie loving the weather!


----------



## Carefulove

This one was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## nlb

I just love nellie's new doo! The daffodills are so pretty! Don't get me started with all my flower shots...lol


----------



## Prissy

Prissy enjoying afternoon spring sun.


----------



## shimpli

Ache enjoying Spring...


----------



## Rene831

#1 Charly smelling the flowers ( not...She loves to eat my geraniums)
#2 Charly meets Bunny.
#3 charly undresses Bunny.


----------



## Prissy

*Spring fling shot.*



nlb said:


> Okay, first one is not the greatest, and I notice that the bunny looks angry!
> It was taken just after being tossed around a bunch! LOL!
> *The second is just a different spring fling shot.*
> Third is Cass with my Clivia, which I eagerly wait for every spring!


Nice picture that «spring fling shot :clap2:» .


----------



## Ms Mithchell

Happy Easter Everyone.


----------



## irnfit

This was a few years ago at my vet's office - pics with the Easter Bunny.


----------



## nlb

Prissy said:


> Nice picture that «spring fling shot :clap2:» .


Well, thanks so much! :biggrin1:
I might as well put the first one from "Spring fling" here too! For anybody that missed it. I'm proud of it and her! lol
Oh, and she went on a trip to petco, and didn't throw up! Had a great time meeting the people there. She still drools though...eh, nobodys perfect!


----------



## nlb

shimpli said:


> Ache enjoying Spring...


Ache is one fluffy dog! Very nice!


----------



## nlb

Ms Mithchell said:


> Happy Easter Everyone.


Looks much like mine, but more hairy! I like the bug! Happy Easter!


----------



## Suzi

I hope the sun will come out soon for some updated pictures.
This is my sweet bunnie Maddie when she was very young.


----------



## nlb

Did you make that for Maddie? She looks adorable!


----------



## Suzi

nlb said:


> Did you make that for Maddie? She looks adorable!


 Yes it was a Halloween costume the head was to heavy for her and she couldn't walk so I made this to go trick or treating


----------



## clare

HAPPY EASTER,dear American,Canadian and European friends,love Dizzie and Nellie from Britain.


----------



## Beau's mom

Could anything be more springtime than sporting the colors of our favorite baseball team??


----------



## davetgabby

I see you Easter Bunny.


----------



## luv2bmomof4

I shared these earlier but thought I could post them here as well..My very own Easter Bella!!


----------



## nlb

Sorry, there isn't a Hav in this one, but it's one of my faves. while taking this, I didn't realize what was in the backround.


----------



## Rene831

Happy Easter to all!
Maddie and Bella as bunnies cracked me up.
Here are few more spring fun pics of my charly girl.
#1 Happy as can be on a play date.
#2 Meeting the pelican with daddy at the wharf in Monterey.


----------



## Leah00

How do you get good pictures of your dogs outside?? All my pictures turn out blurry because Jasper won't sit still! 
I tried to take some this morning.

Jasper helping my son look for Easter eggs.









He found one! 









A blurry profile pic.


----------



## nlb

You dog is so beautiful, I just love his coat. Plenty of fur there! Maybe more than mine...lol

It's so hard to get unblurry shots with these guys! I got a bunch new blurry ones today!


----------



## Beau's mom

FYI - I cheat to get good outside photos. I bought a good camera so that I can increase the speed (ISO). Otherwise, every picture of Beau would be a blur!!


----------



## CarolWCamelo

All these pictures are just fabulous! I'm getting a huge charge out of them. Thanks to all of you for posting!

About the blur - well, if you can use a faster shutter speed on the camera, it will help. I only have a Point-and-Shoot, but it does have a Program mode where I can change settings. Only trouble is, I'm technologically-challenged, and can't figure out how to change the settings properly. Sheesh! And I used to be good, 20 years ago, with a regular camera. Can't afford film any more, so I just take digital pictures and enjoy them on the computer!

Sun, 8 Apr 2012 19:31:37 (PDT)


----------



## TilliesMom

FINALLY got an Easter pic of Tillie!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Love looking at all the pictures, the pups are so cute. Here is a picture of Yogi sleeping with his ears on.


----------



## whimsy

I'm enjoying the pictures everyone!!


----------



## krandall

Leah00 said:


> How do you get good pictures of your dogs outside?? All my pictures turn out blurry because Jasper won't sit still!
> I tried to take some this morning.
> 
> Jasper is adorable! Try taking the photos in the sun, and try setting your ISO higher. You want a fast shutter speed. Some P&S's let you specify a shutter speed, others don't another thing you can try is that many P&S's will have a "sports" setting (the icon looks like a little guy running) that will set the speed higher for you and may take care of some of the blur.
> 
> The fact that you are getting blur even when he (and the egg) are still, makes me think that the ISO is just too low for the lighting conditions you had in the shade there. Our eyes are much more sensitive to light than a camera sensor is!


----------



## krandall

Beau's mom said:


> FYI - I cheat to get good outside photos. I bought a good camera so that I can increase the speed (ISO). Otherwise, every picture of Beau would be a blur!!


That's not cheating... it's smart.:biggrin1:


----------



## OscarsDad

Here's one of Oscar outdoors on a recent nice spring day.


----------



## Laurief

Laila loved Easter Sunday and the eggs were very fascinating to her.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Love Oscar with the tennis ball, my girl Misty loves tennis balls and even more so now, my Blonka girl mouth is not big enough to try to take the ball...Misty lords it over her. Does Oscar throw it and chase it too?

Oh gosh Laurie, Laila still looks like a baby!! Cute with the boy.


----------



## irnfit

My furry bunnies


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cute Bunnies!!!! They even look like easter bunnies!


----------



## jcarol

*Boys will be Boys*

I just couldn't resist posting this photo of the boys having fun after one of our April showers! They look forward to their walk with Dad. This wouldn't have happened if I were the one doing the walking.  They cleaned up well in time for the Easter Bunny.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cute and messy...big surprise for Mom!!! No way will I if I can help it, let them get in to puddles in my front yard...red clay it stains the feet!!! I guess you let your husband live to walk them another day.


----------



## jcarol

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Cute and messy...big surprise for Mom!!! No way will I if I can help it, let them get in to puddles in my front yard...red clay it stains the feet!!! I guess you let your husband live to walk them another day.


Yes, it was a Big surprise! My husband had the bigger surprise when he was put in charge of the bathing. It took awhile and alot of shampoo, but the stains did come off. DH was in the "doghouse" for a few days!


----------



## OscarsDad

Robbie,

Oscar doesn't throw the ball himself, though he'll sometimes kick it with his paws to get it to move across the floor indoors. Outdoors, he LOVES to chase it when we throw it and then come back with it. We're still working on getting him to drop it consistently when he returns, but he'll play chase until he drops from exhaustion. If I really need to tire him out (like before a long car ride), that's a sure-fire solution.

We discovered this by accident actually, when he found an abandoned tennis ball at the local school playground. He was only 3 months old, but he managed to get his jaws around it and carried it home. When I threw it in the back yard, he ran after it like crazy.

Here's another one from that day.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oscar is adorable with his ball my guys will bring the ball back for awhile then they hoard it.


----------



## Thumper

Clare,

I just have to say you have done an amazing job with the monthly photo challenges  Thank you so much for taking this on, you have a natural gift from great themes.

The pictures are all so cute! Makes me want to go outside and roll around in the grass...or mud...ound:

Here's a few of my faves;

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Love Oscar with the tennis ball, my girl Misty loves tennis balls and even more so now, my Blonka girl mouth is not big enough to try to take the ball...Misty lords it over her. Does Oscar throw it and chase it too?


Robbie, have you posted a photo of your Blonka girl? Haven't been on the forum much. Maybe I just missed it.

All the photos here are sooo cute. JCarol, I would be surprised if your two get to play in the mud again while walking with dad, since he got to clean them up! Too funny!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Love the pictures of Gucci as pretty as ever and notice even in these out door pictures she has that causually tossled look. What a poster princess!

Linda, I have posted a few, I will post a couple (hope no one minds) for you.
Also Misty and Boo Boo on the deck enjoying the spring day.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thanks, Robbie! Haha - as if anyone would mind!!  She is a cutie, and very Havanese-like looking to me! Does she have a name - or is it Blonka girl?  I can't get over how good your Boo Boo looks, especially after you have told about his health issues. He is just the most beautiful color! Misty is pretty too. I love the way they like to perch on the couches.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Linda, All that hair can fool you, the Bolonkas have a very different build off-square, feet are cat like, eyes are round, she is curly and has a wooly undercoat, breed personality is very different and more independent, her unique own personality is closer to Yogi vociferous wants all the attention, she is clever (Lhasa clever). Sometime I will video all the dogs playing in the yard to show the difference in their gaits. 

Boo Boo is great at exploiting all of his resources and using what he has, he has aways been a looker. All in all the dogs are a good fit, I can say for me four is enough, Boo Boo needs a lot of care, the other three have training classes, and an extra class Yogi and Misty share, and I try to spend alone time with each one several times a week, and then there's my life, so I am admireing pups from afar, and of course the forum is a great place to get my Hav fix.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Sorry Linda Khloe, her name is Khloe.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I do NOT know how those of you with more than two do it - to be honest. Especially when you do classes, plus the grooming needs of these guys. I feel guilty with my two - that I am shortchanging one or the other. They are playing so much better together these days though - so maybe there will come a time soon where it doesn't feel all consuming. You could be describing Finn with wanting all the attention and being clever.

It would be fun to see a video of your group, all playing together.


----------



## clare

Yes I do agree with you Linda,I love my 2 so much, but they both need so much love, and I try so hard to be totally fair with each of them.I would find it very hard to have another dog, and give them all equal attention.


----------



## karodavis51

Hi Everyone,
I am a long time follower, just posted a few times. Here are my two:
Jaxon a 17mth old Hav and Ginger my 14+ Tibetan.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome!!! They look like best buddies.


----------



## nlb

So many great pictures...wow! :whoo:


----------



## jessegirl

jcarol said:


> I just couldn't resist posting this photo of the boys having fun after one of our April showers! They look forward to their walk with Dad. This wouldn't have happened if I were the one doing the walking.  They cleaned up well in time for the Easter Bunny.


My response to this one: "Oh my God!"
My husband's response to this one: "Oh no! I would die if that happened. I swear, I would leave the house."

You're one brave woman! (And you're dog's look like they couldn't be happier!)


----------



## Sonic and Aries

Here's are 2 of my favorites of Sonic outside, the first one is older but the second one is fairly recent, he is such a goofy dog sometimes. He just loves all sticks outside. I need to try to get some good ones of the two of them together this spring, but I'm still trying to convince my husband I need a good camera.. haha


----------



## nlb

Love that grin! Great! 

Cass loves sticks too! She only likes to play with leaves and sticks outside.


----------



## gertchie

*Ozzie*


----------



## gertchie

Don't know why the picture is so big, oh well....These are Ozzie's new doggles! He really seems to like them, especially when his head is out the car window. So cute!


----------

